# Jetting on eBay – Limited Time Only!



## MrFSS (Sep 11, 2008)

*For a limited time this fall, jetting lands on eBay with exciting, no reserve auctions of flights and packages to great JetBlue destinations*

With JetBlue, no matter what fare you pay, you always get leather seats, lots of legroom, 36 channels of DIRECTV®, 100 + channels of XM Radio®, all the brand name snacks you can eat, Dunkin' Donuts coffee – all for free! And when you top that off with our award-winning service, you may never want to leave the plane.

Link is *HERE*.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 11, 2008)

Saw a blurb about that in the L.A. Times on Wednesday. Interesting the way the internet seems to impact ever more facets of our lives, in this instance travel.

Today there was this, in the Times' business section: Coffee, tea or pornography?

American Airlines flight attendants are concerned about passengers surfing porn sites.


----------



## fizzball (Sep 15, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Today there was this, in the Times' business section: Coffee, tea or pornography?
> American Airlines flight attendants are concerned about passengers surfing porn sites.



Yet you've long been able to buy skin mags and print erotica at airport newsstands. (SO I AM TO UNDERSTAND  )

Of course, that's not something a carrier is liable for.


----------

